# Had a little surprise on my Muskrat line Today



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

That is awesome


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

pigeon said:


> View attachment 620673
> View attachment 620671


That's a bad ass catch.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

That's a one in a million, better buy a lotto ticket!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Could they be freeze dried like that?


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> Could they be freeze dried like that?


I’m little in getting mounted lol, not sure what they can do?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

pigeon said:


> I’m little in getting mounted lol, not sure what they can do?


My brother had a big ermine dried.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

That's wicked cool. I would display that as is for conversation piece for sure

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Powerful little critters my brother had one get into his chickens through a small hole and dragged one across the floor and had it pulled well into the hole .


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dang!!!! Slim odds.
I'd want it mounted trap and all.

The picture is enough proof though.
Good catch!


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Very cool!! Buddy got a mink amd a rat in same 110 mink by head on one side rat by ass on the other.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Good for you that he was carrying that mouse. Otherwise, he probably would have gotten through without firing the trap.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

That’s a pretty cool catch.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Cool, we won't be seeing too many like that.


----------



## jashroomer (Sep 8, 2020)

That's amazing. 
His day went from "Great i have dinner" to game over, never know what life will throw at you.


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Now there's something you don't see every day, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Waif said:


> Dang!!!! Slim odds.
> I'd want it mounted trap and all.
> 
> The picture is enough proof though.
> Good catch!


Take it to taxidermist and as em and I bet he will do it.


----------



## GongShot (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweet...thanks for posting!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

22 Chuck said:


> Take it to taxidermist and as em and I bet he will do it.


I’m going to send him in with the mouse after the 1st and have them freeze dryed


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That’s awesome!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Super neat catch, I'd frame those pics and hang it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Fur-Fish-Game has a page of reader pics. Send it to them and it will get in the mag in a couple months, for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My brother has a dried ermine. He said it did start to yellow a little. Not sure if that's due to humidity or oils or what.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been disappointed with almost everything I have had mounted so think it over before spending the money on that. 

I have had a couple encounters with ermine over the years and the ones that got away have made the best memories and stories but I have to say that is one amazing catch! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

2 for 1, Tuesdays! Would make a great mount.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Wolverick said:


> I have been disappointed with almost everything I have had mounted so think it over before spending the money on that.
> 
> I have had a couple encounters with ermine over the years and the ones that got away have made the best memories and stories but I have to say that is one amazing catch! Thanks for posting it.


Can I ask y u been disappointed?


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

My first fox was a gray caught in January. I had a full mount done by a well known taxidermist on the east side of Detroit (1976) and after a couple years all of the fur came off of the tail. It looked very lifelike and I was very proud to have it until that happened. 
I caught a weasel in October, early 80s, and another well thought of studio did the mount. It has lasted all of these years but it wasn`t a great job. I may be knit picky but the toes are laid flat and the face is off so it doesn`t look alive. 
Finally, I shot a beautiful Spring bear in Ontario in 1982 and I had a rug made with it. It wasn`t a large bear, something like 185lbs. The head they used was too large, something that should have been used on a three hundred pounder. It is still in great shape but I have never really been happy with it. I would have preferred to do without the head mounted and just have it tanned and sewn to the backing. 

In almost all situations I would have rather just had the pelts tanned. My gray fox would still be with me today. My bear would be hanging on a wall and the weasel would be displayed in my living room not in the basement.

I have several other things I had tanned and enjoy them. A very large otter trapped on the creek that flows through my property along with a 65lb beaver caught on the same creek. A large **** and a coyote.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a fun little white problem back behind the house. The little bugger keeps stealing the bait from my mink set.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

I know they are out there....I have yet to catch one though.

Well done ! And what a nice catch. Guess they like mice\voles ??? too 

I agree a mount would be great...just like you caught it ? I like it.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Wolverick said:


> My first fox was a gray caught in January. I had a full mount done by a well known taxidermist on the east side of Detroit (1976) and after a couple years all of the fur came off of the tail. It looked very lifelike and I was very proud to have it until that happened.
> I caught a weasel in October, early 80s, and another well thought of studio did the mount. It has lasted all of these years but it wasn`t a great job. I may be knit picky but the toes are laid flat and the face is off so it doesn`t look alive.
> Finally, I shot a beautiful Spring bear in Ontario in 1982 and I had a rug made with it. It wasn`t a large bear, something like 185lbs. The head they used was too large, something that should have been used on a three hundred pounder. It is still in great shape but I have never really been happy with it. I would have preferred to do without the head mounted and just have it tanned and sewn to the backing.
> 
> ...


You should not feed them those steroids' you had left over from HS. 
65 pound beaver is a BIG beaver !! huge...well done. I hope it was black too ??


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If they were the size of a house cat they would probably tackle you.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Martin Looker said:


> If they were the size of a house cat they would probably tackle you.


That's for sure. My parent's neighbor found tracks all over his yard one night. He followed them until he came to a ermine that had killed a rabbit. That ermine acted very aggressive towards him, like he was going to defend his prize with his life.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

One reason a wolverine is sooo mean.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> That's for sure. My parent's neighbor found tracks all over his yard one night. He followed them until he came to a ermine that had killed a rabbit. That ermine acted very aggressive towards him, like he was going to defend his prize with his life.


Driving down River Road west of Oscoda many moons ago we ran across a snowshoe hare laying on the side of the road. We got out to check it out. I reached down to pick it up and an ermine had a death grip on it. It let go and the hare ran off! Scared the crap out of us!


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

If we`re going to share weasel stories here`s one. I was driving down a local dirt road years ago in the dead of Winter when I saw an ermine run across the road with a mouse in it`s mouth. My vehicle scared it into dropping the dead mouse and it ran into the tags next to the road. I quickly stopped my truck and got out. Seeing the ermine poking his head up from the snow here and there I grabbed his prize mouse and went to the back of my truck to get a one and a half long spring. I hung the mouse over the trap expecting to catch the ermine. It saw the mouse and ran full tilt toward the tag I had hung it in. When his nose hit the trap the weasel sprang back about three feet quick as lightning. It poked in and out of the snow as it moved around, then all of a sudden it shot up the tag alder and grabbed the mouse and shot off into the swamp.

I have never been so glad to not catch something. Remembering the story has brought me much more happiness than I would have ever gotten from killing that ermine. They are such amazing little critters.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

One reason old farmers hated them....chicken coup invaders.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's kind of odd that my neighbor across the road has had all kinds of trouble with weasel and mink killing her chickens. We raised lots of chickens and rabbits and never had any problems with either of them. We even had a weasel raise her little ones in our wood shed for a couple of years and they never bothered our rabbits.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

No better mouser than a weasel.
I trapped one farm that a girl I went to school with, grew up at. She told me that her cat had kittens and a weasel killed everyone if them.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

22 Chuck said:


> Fur-Fish-Game has a page of reader pics. Send it to them and it will get in the mag in a couple months, for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's in July issue, saw it and thought I had seen that picture before it just took me a minute to remember.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Glad you sent this in! I recognized it immediately.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Very cool

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Waif said:


> Dang!!!! Slim odds.
> I'd want it mounted trap and all.
> 
> The picture is enough proof though.
> Good catch!


Yes, that ! Very cool


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Thagt pic or one just like it was featured in Fur-Fish-Game that I rec yesterday.


----------

